# Forum garage section probem !



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

I am trying to update my information of the Garage section within modification. When I create a new modaction I can not up load it.

Site diverts to a error page from SQL.  

can somebody test ?

Lego

PS I wanted to update my garage because Steve Collier has over took me and know is number one. 
not for long I hope. lol :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

116 Mods..... pah! I think I will list a spacer mod for each corner , that'll get me 4 to start with! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have just changed my photos in Garage & that part works O.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Wak said:


> 116 Mods..... pah! I think I will list a spacer mod for each corner , that'll get me 4 to start with! :lol:


Hey Wak,

Does a Sponge Bob Air Freshener count ! lol :lol:

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Hoggy,

yes its working to now.

Lego


----------

